# How to remove pulley?



## Fixit602 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm swapping my Tecumseh 143 engine with a Predator from Harbor Freight but I can't seems to remove the geared aluminum pulley on the engine shaft. When I turn the bolt holding the pulley on the shaft turns the flywheel. I secured the flywheel and tried to loosen bolt, but it won't budge. I don't want to torque the heck out of it for fear I will sheer off the bolt or break the pulley.

That said, I'm hoping someone will be able to tell me how to remove this aluminum pulley from the shaft so I can install it on the predator engine.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

If duct tape, Tylenol, or a big hammer can't help your situation then you're in quite a funk.
But then again, a hammer could help you out...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you have an impact gun? That should pull it off pretty easy. You could also try the rope down the spark plug hole trick.


----------



## Fixit602 (Feb 10, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Do you have an impact gun? That should pull it off pretty easy. You could also try the rope down the spark plug hole trick.


I do have an impact gun. I saw the rope down the spark plug hole trick on youtube  I'll give either or both a whirl. That said, the nut on the flywheel and the bolt holding the pulley on are threaded to tighten clockwise...correct?

If so I will use some PB Blaster and hit it with an impact.

Maybe the wood block and hammer trick to get the pulley off once the bolt is removed


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would assume the threads on both ends are standard threads.

The hammer and block of wood would work on the flywheel, but the clutch side is most likely a standard shaft. If you are lucky you can pull it off by hand with the bolt removed. If not you will need some type of puller. Hopefully you can get it off without damage. I am guessing with the bolt removed the clutch will come apart and you will have some good cast iron behind it to hook a puller on.

I would try the impact first. It should do the least damage. The rope might bend the valves or something.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Make sure that if there is a key and roll pin, you remove those as well


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

You could also try a strap wrench.


----------

